# free-about 10 pounds of Iams Active Maturity dog food



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

We had to put our oldest dog down just after Labor Day and have about 10 pounds of Active Maturity dog food left from her and our other 2 dogs are too young, age range is 7-10 years if memory serves but ours was 14 and did great eating it. I hope someone can put this to use because our vet said only sealed new bags can be donated.


----------

